# Mozzarella Troubleshooting



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

My friend gave me the recipe, rennet, and citric acid to make some mozzarella. I was using 1/2 gallon of raw Jersey milk (and halved the recipe appropriately)

I got to the second to last part where it called to microwave the cheese (it had drained nicely and the consistency looked good) for 30 seconds until it was 160-170 degrees.

I had to nuke it 4-5 times to get it to that temperature and it completely ruined the consistency to a cottage cheese-like mess.

I think I overheated it, but I had to get it to temperature so I'm not quite sure how to adjust it for next time.

The cheese was used for mac 'n cheese and not wasted


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would NOT use a microwave. It's better to heat it in water gently.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I would NOT use a microwave. It's better to heat it in water gently.


True dat!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely heat it on the stove. Microwaves are so different in temperature/power.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I am getting more milk tomorrow and have enough ingredients to try again  Do I put the floppy cheese ball in a water bath?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that's a heck of a lot better/easier than my paper recipe. Alice, you're a life-saver.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


Thanks for posting this. I gave it a whirl. I ended up with a cheese-like substance but it doesn’t have the smooth, stretchy consistency of mozzarella. It’s more crumbly and squishy. It’s in the fridge right now. Any thought on what I did wrong?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What kind of milk?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What kind of milk?


First time, I used whole milk. That time it made tiny, soft curds that disintegrated when I tried to form them. 

The second time, I used 2% because that’s all I had left in the house. The curds were better but it never stretched like mozzarella is supposed to and it turned out more like ricotta.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What kind of milk?


Husband just brought me home some non-homogenized whole milk. I will achieve mozzarella at some point. (I may be developing a problem.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another factor that I discovered is that when the instructions say to heat the milk at a certain rate, 2 degrees in a certain time period, that is critical. My first attempt at cheddar turned out HARD like parmigiana because I heated the milk too quickly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The age of the milk can be an issue. 

It’s a freaking science experiment.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

My second attempt was a little better but still not ideal. It looked like a brain, one solid lump with smaller nodes. It did not get stretchy like taffy. I used it on pizza anyway (homemade dough too!) and it was good.

I eschewed the microwave and instead heated up some of the whey to 120F, dunked the cheese for about 20 seconds and then, brain.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you working it while warm to smooth it out?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I drained it in a colander, not really pressing, just letting drip. Then I had to heat the whey to 120 so that took a few minutes before I could dunk the cheese. Maybe it cooled and set before then? I had no idea it was so scientific, but then again baking and food itself is other chemical reactions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh heck yeah, it is scientific. I made unexpected cheeses for months.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I mean I'll keep trying if all of the flops are still edible! I watched another youtube channel for raw milk and he let his sit after adding rennet for 10 minutes versus my 15 and also heated it to 110F instead of 120. So that be another mad scientist experiment


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“Kneading and stretching the curds help to elongate this protein chain, which causes the stringiness of mozzarella.”

You need to knead. 

https://www.makecheese.ca/blogs/news/9367395-the-science-behind-mozzarella-why-it-stretches


----------

